# Muslim Student's True Opinion



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Neoconservative thinker *David Horowitz *was put on the spot by a Muslim student during a speech at the University of California San Diego. His comeback revealed her true goal.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fSvyv0urTE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- David Horowitz at UCSD 5/10/2010. Hosted by Young Americans for Freedom and DHFC[/nomedia]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Three Cheers for muslimwhacker

muslimwhacker 
4 days ago 
@JisakuJ Islam is a death-cult created by a child-fucking psychopath named mo-ham-head. Everywhere in the world where Islam is in the majority it has brought backwardness, bigotry, oppression, destruction and tremendous suffering.
Islam teaches hate, it orders the killing or subjugation of non-Muslims, it denigrates women and it violates human rights. I piss in the mouth of your pedophile prophet and wipe my ass on pages ripped out of the koran.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Freedom of Speech - Unless it offends Muslims, If so, Go To Prison.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It's OK for Muslims to build a mosque near Ground Zero. Ok, let's all go to Saudi Arabia and build us a big old Catholic Cathedral in Mecca! How would THAT go over?

Oh, I know, "but that isn't our country. We have to be sensative to other religions in OUR country, we can't tell them what to do in theirs."

I have NO problem with a mosque being built in NYC. NONE, there are millions of Muslims in the US and no doubt MANY in NYC. But NYC is one hell of a big place. Why oh WHY does that site HAVE to be the one? Has anyone asked these people why THERE? If the city gave land, say 10 blocks NORTH of there (or 20 west, which I believe would be IN THE RIVER) would they say, "Ok, we understand and we're SENSATIVE to your requests." 

I doubt it 1000X over.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

It's an end-zone dance after a touchdown, K-Sky. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> It's an end-zone dance after a touchdown, K-Sky. Nothing more, nothing less.


Exactly what I would expect from you. You people with your dead on insights make me ill. How intollerent of terrorists and hate mongers you are! :teeth_smile:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

So let me get this straight. Some asshole can lie about receiving military honors and it's protected speech. Some radical can call for the death of Jews & Christians and it's protected speech. They can proclaim war on America and it's protected. They can distort history to support their own twisted view of reality & they're covered. BUT if I make a statement of fact, like many of the tenants of Islam that the radicals support promote the subjugation of women & genocide, that's hate speech. If I point out to that college student from the video that under her religious law, she should be stoned to death because she has violated the Sharia that is hate speech. But, her invitation to the hitler youth rally & everything they do there is protected. Is this really what our country is coming to? Are we really at the point where speaking the truth is no longer protected by the First Amendment? Someone please let me know if I'm mistaken here. Because if I'm not, we all better start saving up for a legal defense fund. I can guarante that this is not what the founding fathers meant when they wrote the Bill of Rights.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't know about building a church in Mecca, but I would love to open a pork rib joint right next to that mosque that they want to build in NYC. I want to vent it's smoke stacks right toward it. I don't think I can afford the start up capital but if we all pull our money together we could do it. We can call it Mass Cops Porkateria or something like that. And like they throw stones into that pit in Mecca, we could pelt that Mosque with rib bones.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Call me a libertarian, a conservative, a Constitutionalist. Whatever you call me, you're probably going to flame the crap out of me.

Have any of your towns ever tried to block the construction of a church? Can't be done, without cause established in the codes and ordinances. Even then, it has limited success. I don't support a Mosque at Ground Zero, but I also don't support the government at any level blocking it BECAUSE it's a Mosque. I may be idealistic, but altering guaranteed rights is changing the IDEA that America is based upon. Sorry folks, we've always supported religious institutions before, and we can't change now just because we don't like it.

I know I'm on a site more red than the Avis banner, but Harry Reid had it right. "It's not right to build a Mosque at Ground Zero, and I believe in the Freedom of Religion." Beautiful! You KNOW you cannot legally stop the construction, but that does not mean you need to go out and support the stupid thing! 

Everyone has a freedom from the Government infringing upon their right to religion. It's like Dr Laura saying she was retiring to get her 1st amendment rights back- just because you are criticized, or fired, does not mean your rights have been violated. There are what- 20 million people in NYC? Use your imagination- the BBQ Pork place is BRILLIANT.

What happened to citizens taking care of issues without government intervention? 

Look, Horowitz is an interesting guy, but he's the same as the rest of these sensationalizing pundits. The first to claim he's discriminated against by one group, but making derogatory comments about another moments later. 

But at the same time, all this press and crap about the construction of a Mosque. WHERE IS THE OUTRAGE FOR FAILING TO PASS THE 9-11 HEALTH BENEFITS BILL?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Most people are not against the construction of a Mosque, it's just where
they want to build it.

Read this thread: http://www.masscops.com/f10/ailing-...a-focus-zadroga-health-bill-not-ground-86497/


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

I heard someone say they wanted to open a bar for those living an "alternative lifestyle" next to it. Great compliment to the rib-joint on the other side 263FPD!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, but they fit into our landscape so nicely...

Cripes, I passed this place one day and tried to order a falafel with a side of hummus. You wouldn't believe the attitude.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I have seen this before. I was so discussed but was glad the speaker held his ground and made her look like a real A-hole which she is.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

How someone from Homeland Security is not speaking to her right now is a mystery. You have an admitted supporter of Humas and Jewish genocide on video........ is it me or has common sense left this earth? 

Lock her up and shove that scarf up her gina!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

tell these savages to go f**k a camel !


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

pahapoika said:


> tell these savages to go f**k a camel !


You want to reward them...I suggest having do something they wouldnt love.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Rock said:


> How someone from Homeland Security is not speaking to her right now is a mystery. You have an admitted supporter of Humas and Jewish genocide on video........ is it me or has common sense left this earth?
> 
> Lock her up and shove that scarf up her gina!!!!


Hey, I LOVE humas! HAMAS can go shit in it's own keffiyeh! Animals, filthy animals.

*Hey Koz*, That place used to have some great lamb kabobs, whatever happened to Ali-Fez Rahmani? That guy could cook like no tomorrow!

Wait, that picture _IS_ the Whirling Dirvish just outside Nashua, right?

---------- Post added at 23:24 ---------- Previous post was at 23:17 ----------



Lost said:


> Call me a libertarian, a conservative, a Constitutionalist. Whatever you call me, you're probably going to flame the crap out of me.
> 
> Have any of your towns ever tried to block the construction of a church? Can't be done, without cause established in the codes and ordinances. Even then, it has limited success. I don't support a Mosque at Ground Zero, but I also don't support the government at any level blocking it BECAUSE it's a Mosque. I may be idealistic, but altering guaranteed rights is changing the IDEA that America is based upon. Sorry folks, we've always supported religious institutions before, and we can't change now just because we don't like it.


You're correct. It gauls me to think that it can go forward and they do have that right, they DO. I think the majority of us here know and understand that, it's that they are essentially giving the finger to everyone by INSISTING they build it there KNOWING how people feel that has us all so steamed.

It IS true, they HAVE the right. So does anyone who wishes to protest, file injunctions or picket the place once it's built, so long as they don't deny access.

BTW, whatever happened to that Moromon Church that was going to be built in Belmont? I recall it was going to TOWER over the neighborhood. Did it ever get built or did the Mormons finally realize that being a bad neighbor is NOT the way to make friends and gain respect from the community? I honestly don't recall whatever became of that issue.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

263FPD said:


> I don't know about building a church in Mecca, but I would love to open a pork rib joint right next to that mosque that they want to build in NYC. I want to vent it's smoke stacks right toward it. I don't think I can afford the start up capital but if we all pull our money together we could do it. We can call it Mass Cops Porkateria or something like that. And like they throw stones into that pit in Mecca, we could pelt that Mosque with rib bones.


I have a guy to build the smokers, He has build 3 or 4 mobile ones already. I'll sell ya the pigs I wanted to put in the place for their grand opening



dano448 said:


> I heard someone say they wanted to open a bar for those living an "alternative lifestyle" next to it. Great compliment to the rib-joint on the other side 263FPD!!!


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_mj3QknoPk"]YouTube- Greg Gutfeld Explains His Gay Bar Proposal to Glenn Beck![/nomedia]
All great ideas! 
My only other question is why is the local zoning board allowing the terrorist victory center to be built but the one house of worship destroyed in the attacks is running into all kinds of problems as they try to rebuilt?
FOXNews.com - Decision Not to Rebuild Church Destroyed on 9/11 Surprises Greek Orthodox Leaders


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm getting the feeling that this really has nothitng to do with building the mosque. It's more about showing us who is in the dominant position by forcing it down people's throats. As many have stated, it's not the building of the mosque that is the issue, it's the location. It's not their right to celebrate their religion, it's that the rest of us are being told that our rights to celebrate our religions are secondary. There is absolutely no reason why the church that was destroyed shouldn't already be under construction. If not where it stood, at least very near by. But, we live in a country where the rights of the majority (in this case eveyone who is not muslim) are being nullified to protect the rights of the minority. Someone needs to remind the .gov that one has to offer tolerance to receive tolerance. One needs to be respectful of others beliefs if they want their beliefs respectes. And, they need to understand that they would earn a lot more respect for what they are doing if they worked with the neighborhood. This isn't an issue that the government should even be involved in. This is something that the community should be working out. Unfortunately, we're talking about a group of people who has no interest in working with anybody. They have their agenda and matter what happens this will be a political victory for them. If they build where they want to; then, they will proclaim that they were victorious over the evil non-believers who tried to stop them. If they have to build someone else; then, they will play it as a crime against islam that needs to be avenged.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound, Right on!

As for the Greek Church not being built. The Port Authority claims all the negotiations would delay the rebuilding of the WTC. So, in other words, work won't start until 2019 instread of 2016? I mean, WTF????? I cannot believe the foot dragging that's already going on. So, is MassDot running the Port Authority of NY/NY now??? Bad enough those morons are running things here but now they're branching out to ruin things in OTHER states?

If that piece of shit Obama had any balls and any class, he would have stated "It's the American Way to allow these people to build their mosque where they want. The Constitution must be followed and we CANNOT tell them they CANNOT build where they want to. HOWEVER, with that said, it is also the American way to show tollerance to the feelings of others and I would encourage those wanting to build this mosque to respect the feelings of others and build somewhere else."

But that filthy asswipe didn't do that, did he and neither did our beloved governor.

SCREW THEM BOTH. :stomp:

I'm extra angry because I'm tired.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

When Pearl Harbor happened, alot of people hated the Japanese for many reasons. My grandfather served in the Army in the Fiji Islands for the duration and he had nothing but disdain for them. I even have a metal picture frame he made out of a downed Zero during his time in arty.

Like Alice Cooper's "No More Mr. Nice Guy", I really was such a sweet, sweet thing til they got ahold of me. My (our) whole way of life changed on 9/11/01, I remember someone stopped and told me while I was on a detail, and from there the crew got off the road so we could all listen to the radio reports. When I got home from my detail, my wife was blanched white, and I must have looked pretty fucked up myself. My daughter was 1, and my son 2 1/2 and I remember thinking "We are at war" and what the fuck was the world going to be like for them to grow up in.

Muslims are to me what the Japanese were to my grandfather. I fucking HATE the word itself, the religion is so ass backwards that I have no respect for it or the people who follow it. Not Sikhs, not Hindus or Buddhists, but Muslims!

Fuck them for wanting to put a mosque there and fuck us for allowing them to push us around. I hope if they build there that someone sets off a fucking car bomb inside that place. Scratch that, I hope they set off a truck bomb in there, half explosives and half filled with pigs!

They can all rot in hell, and if there is a Heaven above and a God, then they will all be smoking turds there.

<rant off>


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This guys gets it.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjS0Novt3X4"]YouTube- No mosque at Ground Zero[/nomedia]


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> You're correct. It gauls me to think that it can go forward and they do have that right, they DO. I think the majority of us here know and understand that, it's that they are essentially giving the finger to everyone by INSISTING they build it there KNOWING how people feel that has us all so steamed.
> 
> It IS true, they HAVE the right. So does anyone who wishes to protest, file injunctions or picket the place once it's built, so long as they don't deny access.


That's my point- right there.

Just like everything else, however, realize what this is- the media riling up the public, yet again. It is a community center 2 blocks from Ground Zero, and 12 blocks from where the Towers stood. There are probably as many residents in the 12 blocks as there are residents of Massachusetts west of Worcester. I still don't like it, but it's amazing how the media latches onto a hot story and drives the public into a tizzy. They paint a picture of putting the mosque right over the hole where the towers once stood.

Again, I DO NOT SUPPORT THIS MOSQUE. Since about half the US population lives arond NY , they have plenty of power to persuade a property owner to do whatever they'd like!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Fuck it, there must be what, thousands of muslims in NYC? Let them build it and hope they use it. In fact the more the merrier; fill it past capacity I say. Encourage all muslims in the area to pray there.. Come prayer day...


Bomb the fuck out of it....


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Lost said:


> What happened to citizens taking care of issues without government intervention?


That is what the government is most afraid of!


----------

